# Does anyone know of her?



## BigMcLargeHuge (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone know of this beauty? <picture attached>
Where can I find more of her?

Thanks!

bigmclargehuge 

View attachment untitled.GIF


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 7, 2006)

where did you took this photo from


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 7, 2006)

Here on the forum it appears only as Untitled.gif

You should know the real name of the pic as it is saved on your pc, and try to google images.

Otherwise you could post the real name of the picture here and others might try to find it for you.


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 7, 2006)

It _is_ possible he got the pic from an anonymous source like a yahoo group or another message board and thus wouldn't necessarily know the original title of the picture. I'd think it is likely he got it from such a source, otherwise he could just go ask where he found it.

Sorry to say I don't see anything recognizeable there. Good luck searching, Big.


----------



## Falling Boy (Sep 8, 2006)

Where is Shyguy he is like the porn master he would probably know


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 8, 2006)

I have no clue who she is but I'm willing to bet that the pic does not belong in the section. You probbly should have posted it in the Adult section.


----------



## BigMcLargeHuge (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry if I posted this in the wrong forum. This picture is from a video clip. I ran across some video clips of her (of the 30 sec teaser variety) a while back and lost all but one to a disk error. Now I'm hoping to find her again.
Thanks for the help.

BigMcLargeHuge


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 8, 2006)

i see nothing wrong with the pic being in this section. You dont see any naughty bits.


----------



## panhype (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't have a name for that girl but i have seen her in a coupla (German produced ?) porn movies. If i'm not mistaken she speaks German with a strong Polish accent - most of the time i have the audio turned off though  If you're into that you may want to browse the various video samples pages (TGPs) being around, i've seen quite a few sample clips with her on those pages. Info on one of the movies she's in *==> Warning ! Explicit content !! =>* you can find here 



BigMcLargeHuge said:


> Does anyone know of this beauty? <picture attached>
> Where can I find more of her?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


----------



## fatlane (Sep 9, 2006)

Vorfett Fotzen? (google translation...) before-fat fotzen? What's a fotzen?


----------



## panhype (Sep 9, 2006)

Very derogatory word... guess i'm not allowed to write that here... *gets red face* Are there such rules btw? .. Anyway, here's your dictionary.. "vor" can both mean 'before' and 'in front of'. But these 3 words together don't make sense to me.. maybe it's some slang - dunno


fatlane said:


> Vorfett Fotzen? (google translation...) before-fat fotzen? What's a fotzen?


----------



## BigMcLargeHuge (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Panhype! I can see that she is in a couple of the movies they have for sale. Unfortunately their payment system does not look secure (no https) so I cannot verify.  

Thanks again and if you see her anywhere else please let me know!

BigMcLargeHuge


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

Isn't her name Wendy?


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 13, 2006)

Tina said:


> Isn't her name Wendy?




Ahhh,,,,..... NO! LOL 

I do see the slight resemblance, but nope... she's not a porno girl (unless I've missed something rather big!).


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 15, 2006)

omg shes so hot!!! She kinda looks like fat P!NK, lol. How cute!


----------



## Swintus (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, a long time since I've seen a photo rendered in 256 color GIF! Brings up the memories...


----------

